# More characters in profile gear section?



## narad (Nov 10, 2021)

There's obviously some better options I suppose, but I actually use the profile section here to keep track of the gear I have. I'm hitting a character limit in one of the sections though, and don't see the point of listing stuff if it's not going to be comprehensive. Is it possible to expand the character limit? 500 chars seems like some archaic AOL-era type limitation.

It's that or I have to sell some pedals.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2021)

You buy a lot of cool stuff, we get it.


----------



## R34CH (Nov 10, 2021)

This is, without a doubt, the best flex I have ever seen on SSO.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 10, 2021)

I honestly have no idea: does this forum support signature images? It looks like it, as long as you host it elsewhere. At least, it looks like there's an "embed image URL" button on the signature text box.

If so, you could use the twitter/Notes app sort of loophole, and make yourself a banner image with the text typed in at a small font. PC enthusiasts have been doing that for years to detail all of the specs of their rig beyond character limits:


----------



## narad (Nov 10, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> I honestly have no idea: does this forum support signature images? It looks like it, as long as you host it elsewhere. At least, it looks like there's an "embed image URL" button on the signature text box.
> 
> If so, you could use the twitter/Notes app sort of loophole, and make yourself a banner image with the text typed in at a small font. PC enthusiasts have been doing that for years to detail all of the specs of their rig beyond character limits:



Yea, I don't want it all in my public-facing sig though. It's the "Personal Details" gear section I'm talking about.


----------

